# Which characters do you use the most?



## Bulerias (Nov 20, 2005)

My current favorite is R.O.B., but my original favorites are still Peach, Daisy, and Wario.  Some reasons for selecting those characters is that ROB's karts and his overall build have perfect speed and item ratings, although the acceleration isn't top-notch.  Peach and Daisy have everything leveled out, although they sometimes excell in drifting (a favorite of mine) and item ratings.  And Wario is just a classic favorite of mine from MK64.


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

I use yoshi the most. 2nd most I think would be Wario. and 3rd toad probuly


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 20, 2005)

i still have 5 days until i get mkds, but in past mk games (i have super mk and mk64) my favorite has always been toad, and a little of peach and bowser.


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

ROB, luigi, Toad, Wario


----------



## ƒish (Nov 20, 2005)

R.O.B. has unfair advantages, its because the's the last guy you get, they make him a heavy, that has the best top speed, and medium style acceleration instead of heavy style... its pretty cheap : \

i really think they shouldn't have put him in the game.


anyway, yeah, i use Yoshi... i always have, and prolly always will.


----------



## Mino (Nov 20, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 20, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 21, 2005)

I Like drybones    			 hes cool. but when i get ROB...


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 21, 2005)

Toad.I've always used Toad, ever since the N64 days.I love his speed and acceleration.I can't stand bad acceleration, it frusterates me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 21, 2005)

YesManJr's_Cohort said:
			
		

> I can't stand bad acceleration, it frusterates me.


 same with me. thats why i like drybones.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 21, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> YesManJr's_Cohort said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so, why would you switch to ROB... 

you DO know he's a heavy... right?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

The kart's stats change depending on who the character is.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 21, 2005)

great... looks like we have more ROB Users...

seriously, they gave him too good of stats... im surprised the entire of online isn't using him yet... he's ruined the game for me : \


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 21, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 21, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Toad is great for me. I used him on snes, 64, and now ds. He's like the perfect racer for me!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2005)

Luigi with the R.O.B-BLS , Bowser with the R.O.B-LGS or take out Bowser and put DK, unless someone took the other. R.O.B karts make it way too easy for races. But its still funny seeing people getting beat by Bowser 
:rofl:	 ......the slowest of them all....and fatest (Bowser: RAWRRRRRRR!!!). But they should have made Boo as one for a light blue cart, and a fiery death-like machine, and he'd be light weight, and when using a Boo item, he'd just go himself. Shy Guy is errrrr...okay if Boo wasn't picked, for my 3rd choice. That or Bowser Jr. Bowser Jr. was my 2nd choice. R.O.B is a fun sucking robot. Thats why never trust a robot. They always suck out fun.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Dec 31, 2005)

For me I always use yoshi I don`t know why thougth.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 31, 2005)

Yoshi or Dry Bones in the Cucumber.


----------



## Hoody Gurl (Jan 2, 2006)

I use Dry Bones  :lol:


----------



## Micah (Jan 2, 2006)

Rob or bowser!


----------



## Teen Bowser (Jan 2, 2006)

I tend to use Bowser because he can get pretty fast if you give him a bit, and because he's practically the heaviest character, he can bump anyone to the side of the track. I also like Dry Bones because he's faster and easier to control then Bowser, but he lacks in weight, so he gets bumped around a lot. Yoshi's good too, but I usually only use him in a pinch.


----------



## Copper (Jan 7, 2006)

Most people that I race they use yoshi! I'm one of those people!


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 7, 2006)

well i love yoshi


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2006)

Too many people use Yoshi, Luigi, and Mario though. Some people need to spend some time on Single Play more so we don't have people all Yoshi, and then its a Yoshi race. Thats boring. Thats also for Luigi. Mario isn't used as much as Luigi and Yoshi are.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, I am just good with Yoshi, really good .


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Dry Bones, DK, Luigi, Yoshi.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 11, 2006)

Dry Bones in Dry Bomber, best one IMO.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 11, 2006)

Toad in Luigi Standard. I know its kind of odd, but I think its the best!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm best with Waluigi and Yoshi...use Toad for fun sometimes.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 11, 2006)

I pretty much always use Yoshi. Not sure why. I used him on N64 as well.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> I pretty much always use Yoshi. Not sure why. I used him on N64 as well.


 i always use toad in n64, and either toad or peach on snes.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 11, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Soccerboy8033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used Toad if my sister got to Yoshi before me.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 19, 2006)

I use Mario and Yoshi usually when I play.


----------

